# Is there a *Best* training program?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Is there a *Best* training program? Answer:Whether you have been lifting iron for years or justa beginner trying to tread water, I know for a factthat you have been bombarded with so many trainingprograms and systems that you’ll be lucky if you canavoid quitting altogether because of the confusion!Should you do full body workouts? Split [...]

*Read More...*


----------

